# Electric start mower- buy or convert?



## starfire383 (Dec 27, 2004)

Hello all, I haven't used this forum since y'all helped me rehabilitate a snowblower last fall. Thanks again to the forum regulars that helped with that one. I could use some of that expertise again.

Which brings me to today, I'm buying a lawnmower for my mother, and she's at an age where she can continue to mow for several years if the mower is self propelled, and has ELECTRIC START. Her yard is not big, so smaller mowers are preferred, so she doesn't have to fight moving it. 

So here's my problem- I see battery start mowers for around $400, which is the upper end of my budget. I have concerns with durability of the battery from my personal experiences with motorcycle batteries. I don't want a wet cell battery, period, she'll be replacing it every spring due to improper storage. Looks like honda mowers use a cordless drill battery, which seems good. Mom's not going to bring a motorcycle battery in the house for the winter, but she'd probably unclip a cordless drill battery.

Now it gets complicated. She has a 120v outlet on the house right next to the mower shed. I would prefer if the mower had no battery, and had a 120V cord for startup instead. Having said this, I build cars as a hobby, so installing a 120V starter kit is not a problem.

What would you guys do? Would you buy off the shelf battery start? Would you buy the smallest self propelled you could find and install a 120V starter kit?

If the answer is to install a starter kit, then what engines do I look for or avoid? Who makes the start kits? I need to coordinate the purchases before I learn an expensive lesson.

I'm such a noob, please take pity on me. Thanks!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

don't think they sell a conversion kit, or one for that matter that you just plug up to start one. someone else may know more on that, though as for those electric starting self propelled mowers. does she maybe have a good neighbor? maybe to start a non electric start model? what does the batterys split in the winter? or they just go dead? i know briggs and honda makes electric start models. of course the newer ones today are getting really easy to start by a pull cord.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

The cords are very easy to pull.


----------



## starfire383 (Dec 27, 2004)

OK, apparently I'm on crack. No such thing as a 120V starting lawn mower. And they don't use wet cell batteries either. And they include recharger hookups built into the mower, well within the her technical ability. At any rate, found a great winter closeout price on a 195cc lawn boy, I'm sure she'll be delighted, looks like a really nice mower, nicer than mine at least. A happy ending


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

lawn boy..... 4 cycle or 2 cycle, if its 2 cycle, get a good sythetic oil mix, preferablly one with stabilizer already in it, and mark it good, and tell her to call if she needs more, so not to accidentally add straight gas, 4 cycle, just make sure she checks the oil every now and then. i'm sure you'll keep up on the oil changes.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

check out the touch and mow mowers i think toro is using it has a starter with a big spring in it when you let go of the flywheel brake bail it loads it can also be loaded by pulling on the rope a few times


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

I wouldn't go with a 2 cycle.. A guy down the road uses one and the dang thing is loud as a motorcycle. Not really, but definately much more annoying than your average briggs&stratton 4 popper. Not to mention why make your mother bother trying to add the correct amount of oil or making sure to shake the can if she just mixes a whole bottle and stores it..


----------

